# Gaunts Ghosts (spoilers)



## tombstone-86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hail!

I would like to know some of your opinions about Abnetts books conserning Ibram Gount. All opinions are very welcome so give it a shot!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

You might get more replies were the name spelled right. It's *Gaunt's* Ghost's. Anyway, typographical errors aside, the Gaunt's Ghosts series is phenomenal. Has good storylines, Interesting characters. It was even my first introduction into warhammer 40k.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

I MISS BRAGG!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
other than my favorite character dieing like in every 40k novel it is an amazing series.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I have thoroughly enjoyed the series,some of my favorite characters in the 40k world exist in Gaunts Ghosts. Looking forward to the next installment.....


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Got the first two omnibuses pure class!!!!!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, i miss bragg, he was cool. I was really angry when i thought larkin was going to die. He's one of my favorite characters ever.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i fixed the title, try to make sure you get the spellings right. Not a big deal, its just annoying. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

The Gaunt Ghost series introduced me to 40K books several years ago. I always have a book on the go, sometimes two books. I have moved onto Space Marines now.
Loved the Tanith... just plain old grunts fighting for the Emperor.. warts and all


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

The Gaunts Ghosts series is a brilliant read. Was one of my intros into the warhammer 40k world an d have been hooked since. I just hope that Abnett brings back Mkvenner and Milo at some stage. those loose ends will be worth tying up.


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

I love this series but still haven't finished it but its a great read. I would recommend it.


----------



## steelandvelvet (Sep 14, 2009)

It is a very solid story, or set of stories. Abnett is masterful in tieing things together and as he has said in some of his introductions he kills characters so that we'll feel the deaths. He is amazingly good at that. It's tough doing that and not causing your readers to quit the books. Abnett does it and I still want to keep reading. Good stuff.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

steelandvelvet said:


> It is a very solid story, or set of stories. Abnett is masterful in tieing things together and as he has said in some of his introductions he kills characters so that we'll feel the deaths. He is amazingly good at that. It's tough doing that and not causing your readers to quit the books. Abnett does it and I still want to keep reading. Good stuff.


his writing makes you feel like part of the unit. Quitting the books would be like quitting the Tanith First: totally inexcusable and 100% summarily-executable. Gaunt would have your ass.:no:

CP


----------



## tombstone-86 (Jul 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i fixed the title, try to make sure you get the spellings right. Not a big deal, its just annoying.
> 
> Commissar Ploss


thx! i created this topic during work and that is the reason of mistake


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

hmm, I think it's time to pick up this series...haven't read it yet. 

Running out of "fresh" reading material, since I've bought over 30 BlackLibrary titles in the last 18 months. A whole serie of 9 books looks like a fine and welcome addition to my collection.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

9 books? The Gaunts Ghost series currently stands at 12 books with a spin-off in the form of DoubleEagle (very good book also).


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Was a bit bummed when I went into my local BL supplier and discovered that Blood Pact came out in hardcover and needing to ay more than double the softcover price. After a chat to the storeowner about it and learning why it came out in hardcover Im more willing to buy it. Apparently the hardcover books are the ones the author makes their money from and the softcover are the publishers moneymakers


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nearly all Abnett's (and McNeill's) books come out in Hardcover when they're initially released, it's only really the Horus Heresy and Time of Legend series' that don't.

I brought Blood Pact in Hardback only because I couldn't wait another year for it to come out in paperback to read it, whereas that's precisely what I've done/am doing with Titanicus, and Courage and Honour.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

@baron spikey: 12 books eh? Thanks for mentioning that.:so_happy:

I thought it was: The Founding omnibus, The Saint Omnibus, The Lost Omnibus

That DoubleEagle is an omnibus as well? Or are there more than 3 books in one of the previous titles??
...and, is DoubleEagle also published by BL? Really never heard about it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Founding- 3 Books
The Saint- 4 Books
The Lost- 4 Books
Blood Pact

Double Eagle is a single spin-off based on an aerial Guard unit, very good book which never seems to get the recognition it deserves.


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been reading since they came out. Just finished Only In Death last week, and as soon as I'm done with Shamanslayer, its off to pick up Blood Pact. Dan Abnett is the man, fo' sho'.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

The Founding- 3 Books
The Saint- 4 Books
The Lost- 4 Books
Blood Pact


Thanks again Baron

I'll pick that doubleeagle up as well, if I can find it at my usual adresses.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if its stocked in most GWs anymore, but it should be in a decent book store if they carry a large BL range. It's a spin-off of one of the books in 'The Saint', the one with the Phantine Guardsmen.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

yup, already found it at my "regular dealer"....that's in the pocket as well!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Gaunts Ghosts are a very good read, and are up in the top three for me in my opinion. Double Eagle was also very good, and I have heard rumours that Abnett is writting a second called Interceptor Flight or something set during the Reclaimation of Urdesh, and on the plus side the Tank Crews from the Honour Guard make a appearance, for a while actually. I picked up Blood Pact on wendsday and am currently about half way through, I thus far have thought it has been brilliant. Makes me happy inside to think that after this I have got Titanicus to read:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i absolutely loved Blood Pact. it was a top notch story! Even thought the story is centered around only a select few characters, you never stop remembering the other characters. 

I'm just hoping that Milo will make a comeback soon, haven't read anything on him in quite some time. Last we saw, he went off with the Saint to the front.

CP


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Started reading The Founding, so far, this book has great characterization and plot, combined with some pure badassery. Not as good in the character department as Ravenor yet, but I think it'll surpass Ravenor in my mind soon.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Commissar Ploss- While I to want Milo to return, he never entertained me like Mkvenner did, thus I know which of the two I want to make a return first, that is if any of the pair do. As for Blood Pact, I to found it great, though I was suprised a tad by the ending made me go "Oh whoa" Haha.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i know what you mean. Rime really had me convinced until the very end. that was NUTS! Gotta love Rawne. 

oh, and Larkin too! 
Larks:"Who do we shoot again?" 
X: "the bad guys of course."
L: "oh right."

and then:

L: "HIT! HIT!"
X: "Who did you hit?"
L: "one of the bad guys of course!"


CP


EDIT: Moving to BL Fiction, doesn't belong in BL Book Reviews since this thread isn't a review. -CP


----------



## VIVIsectVI (Jan 22, 2010)

I just got into the series a little while ago, but I love it. I started out with Necropolis and was hooked. I am moving onto Honor Guard after I finish the Thrawn Duology (I've been meaning to finish that off for about a year now :/ ) 

From all of the praise in this thread I am assuming that I am not going to be disappointed with the rest of the series.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Never read it. It just doesn't appeal to me. I will most likely get it eventually but until then there's other books I want more.


----------



## IgnotusMalum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm currently finishing off 'the lost' and you know it pisses me off to no end. MkVen was one of my favorite characters and I never gave a fuck about caffran. And then that whole B.S. happens where mkven is gone, I started to like caffran's character more, and then BAM. Then Mkven is back with the flippin' nightwalkers..lol


----------



## Saxit (May 26, 2009)

The Gaunt series is the 40k equivalent to Band of Brothers. The style of character buildup across the books is very similar compared to BoB.


----------



## IgnotusMalum (Apr 23, 2008)

I just read 'Only in Death', and it actually felt like a horror novel with sci-fi elements, which was something that was missing from the books since that bastard Cuu. It's a terrible thing that happened to Soric by the way...And how many Taniths are truly left? Then need to find a ship full of tanith women that have been stuck in the warp or something so that they can replicate when they get their own planet rather than just diluting their bloodline with Vergashite wimminz.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Replicate and wimminz. 2 epic words clash.

I think there is still a decent number of them left, a regiment even just 1 is a daft amount of people. At a guess i'd say at last 700 or so, so just under a battallion of em?


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

I've read all but Blood Pact (don't think I've even SEEN it here in the US). GREAT series. Good plots, very good characterization, excellent tying together of plot lines. 

Double Eagle? Good, but not up to the standards set by the omnibuses (omnibusae?) 

My strong liking of Ghosts, Ravenor, and Eisenhorn and my great respect for Abnett may be influenced by the fact that I have read all of the above in omnibus form. The omnibus really magnifies the scope of his effort and his ability to tell a BIG story. VERY GOOD stuff.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Amazing series. im currently reading blood pact. mkoll and larkin easily the best ghosts left. 
there are still so many loose ends to tie up. so hopefully he will keep pumping out books


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

gaunts ghosts.....classic and was my first intro into warhammer 40k curtosy of my late husband who thought i would need somthng more entertaining to read and that would as he put it ease me into the genre yeah right didn't put the Saint down for a day or two then needed to buy the others so i knew who was who adn what was what...rawke i loved and caff but all in all they are all decent characters and when he writes the last ever one whenever it will be i am sutre they will all go down fighting the way they are meant to be...rip corbrec......


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd say Gaunt's Ghosts is the best 40k series, hands down. Memorable characters, awesome and BELIEVABLE battles, and great story lines. The thing I love about the GG series is that its so human. Not the fantastical Space Marines taking on armies alone, just a group of guys fighting for their home and the Emperor. 

A while ago I started writing a screenplay based on the Ghosts. It was so fun to work on, dissecting everything and trying to make things work on screen. I think I should finish it one day. Never know ><.


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dan Abnett is by far my favorite 40k author of all time. No other author can compare to his books. the one thing i don't like is that Bragg Fregor Corbec Soric Mkenver and all the other taniths that died in the almighty crusade are dead and i miss them. Cuu got off easy only being shot. They should have given him over to the inquistion and had him tortured for all etenity. Also i miss Milo. While he isn't dead he isn't in the books so it is like he is dead. i havn't read blood pact yet. I have about 9 other books i have to read first but as soon as i am done i will get it. I almost wanted to die when gaunt went missing and they said he was dead. I felt so so very sad inside amd wanted to cry. I knew he was still alive somewhere but there was always the possibility that he wasn't.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

with someone as tenacious as gaunt that is always a possibility


----------

